# Temperature difference in faucets



## INDYPLUMBER (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a question about slab home with difference in temperatures at fixtures. The main bath is located 6 feet from the water heater and has a lavatory with temp at 120 degrees. The kitchen is located 35 feet away from the water heater and has a maximum temp of 105 degrees. The shower valves are Delta 1700s. The home is 13 years old and appears not to have a slab leak. Any ideas?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Are there any refrigeration lines ran under the slab?


----------



## INDYPLUMBER (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes the ac lines run under the slab.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

What brand is the K/S faucet ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

INDYPLUMBER said:


> Yes the ac lines run under the slab.


Trace the ac lines and the water lines. You may find they cross paths or run next to each other.

Over the years I have seen countless frozen water lines in the dead heat of summer.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Run hot water into a bucket and check the temp direct from the hot supply tube. This will confirm whether or not the faucet is part of the problem.


----------



## INDYPLUMBER (Apr 21, 2013)

Delta pullout. Changed out a few years ago. It has the diamond type cartridge


----------



## INDYPLUMBER (Apr 21, 2013)

Ill have to ask h/O if this happens in the winter aswell. Good idea thought ill reply tomorrow thanks


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Trace the ac lines and the water lines. You may find they cross paths or run next to each other.
> 
> Over the years I have seen countless frozen water lines in the dead heat of summer.


 


thanks for the answer plbgbiz...

I have run into this situation quite a number of times over the years and did not seem to have a good answer...

most times I stated that the line must be laying in moist pea gravel and was sapping the heat out of the pipes....or no aramaflex on the pipes...



gosh.....finally learned something new this year....:blink:

thanks


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

I've done lot's of homes on slabs and never encountered your problem,seem's to me it would really have to be a big heat sink under the slab to pull that much heat out of the line


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

You didn't mention if you checked any hot cold cross ups? Utility faucets cold and hot valved open with caps on the spout, debris in check valves for mixers etc..? 
Shut off the cold inlet to the water heater open hot tap and water should stop running within 5mins or so if it persists to dripple or flow cool water then there is most likely a cross somewhere.. I run into those types of situations often, then the hunt for the culprit begains..


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

leakfree said:


> I've done lot's of homes on slabs and never encountered your problem,seem's to me it would really have to be a big heat sink under the slab to pull that much heat out of the line


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## smartbrad (Apr 22, 2013)

Well the A/C would chill the concrete if its layed without armaflex. Then the hot water would cool down considerably while running through that area. 
Incredibly asinine.


----------

